# Threatened by a woman with a hand gun



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 7, 2014)

At 930 this evening I was sitting in my motor on the south prom Lytham  when z woman banged on my motor side wall 
I went out side to see what was wrong 
She Alex is I was staying all night. I said what is it to do with you where I stop? 
She swore at me and pushed a BB gun in my face 
I got back in toy motor and she started banging thumping on my door 
I phoned the police 

The police are in the house where she returns too 
I am waiting to see what the police have to say 

Years of motor homing never had any thing like this 

Will keep you posted


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 7, 2014)

Blimey!:scared:

the world is full of fruit loops!

hope you're ok


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 7, 2014)

*Omg!*

Of all the places where you think you are completely safe lytham is up there how  un-nerving was that for you I do hope you press charges if you get the opportunity. And hope you are OK and doesn't put you off wilding.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 7, 2014)

She's for the high jump !

I believe a custodial sentence is the norm for that offence.


----------



## StevenJ (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting , I may just start carrying my auto bb air rifle next time I go near blackpool 

100 rounds of plastic bb's in 20 seconds 

Seriously hope your OK and the nutmeg gets put in the right place


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jul 7, 2014)

Fruit loop or not, if unlucky she could be looking at a  fire arms charge, normally a mandatory 5 year sentence I believe , pushing a gun into some ones face is not sensible behaviour whether a toy or not some of those look bloody realistic and most wouldn't know if it was or not, as you were on the Prom Ian lets hope there's some cctv we don't need nutters like her on the loose at worst very frightening for some one, or the person waving the "gun " about getting themselves shot by an armed response copper , at best just another excuse for the government to restrict  legitimate gun ownership even more


----------



## StevenJ (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll just add before I get considered a nutter that I use my bb gun in my garden for fun , I used to own air rifles and enjoyed the "fun" shooting targets as a young un out and about in the local woods

I still enjoy target practice with my bb gun but in the confines of my own property.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 7, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I'll just add before I get considered a nutter


too little too late Steve, you protest too much :lol-049:


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jul 7, 2014)

Where on South promenade were you?
Its not acceptable to wave a gun in some ones face -how awful for you--had you stayed on this road the previous night or where you just parked up ?
just trying to determine what caused her to flip -were you parked in front of her house for example? . There is an overnight m/home parking area just behind the cinema on South promenade-used to be £5-6 per night-were you going to go onto to that for the night?

just interested:goodluck:


jimbo


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jul 7, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I'll just add before I get considered a nutter that I use my bb gun in my garden for fun , I used to own air rifles and enjoyed the "fun" shooting targets as a young un out and about in the local woods
> 
> I still enjoy target practice with my bb gun but in the confines of my own property.



have never tried bb's but still have a Walther CP88  Umarex Walther CP88 4" Nickel CO2 pistol | 416.00.03  sold the BSA R10 a while back,


----------



## Sand55 (Jul 7, 2014)

That is so awful.
I would be shaking, and upset. 
I don't know how dangerous BB guns are, but surely anything fired at your face , or anywhere could cause harm.
How did they know where she lived ?
I too would have thought you safe in that area.

Hope you feel better soon. It's quite an ordeal to get over.


----------



## 666jw (Jul 7, 2014)

South promenade is in St Annes on sea, not lytham !  You can't miss it , its next to the motorhome parking area that the local council have set up for £5 a night. they have also recently improved it to allow longer vehicles up to ten metres, I believe.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 8, 2014)

666jw said:


> South promenade is in St Annes on sea, not lytham !  You can't miss it , its next to the motorhome parking area that the local council have set up for £5 a night. they have also recently improved it to allow longer vehicles up to eight metres, I believe.



SO WHAT - Someone has had a GUN - real or not pushed their face - ARE YOU LOT FOR REAL 

This country has hit the sh1tpan


----------



## 666jw (Jul 8, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> SO WHAT - Someone has had a GUN - real or not pushed their face - ARE YOU LOT FOR REAL
> 
> This country has hit the sh1tpan



As you have a American rv's I suppose the AIRE is of no use To you. Lets get it right, although its not nice it's a legal kids BB gun pointed at you by a disgruntled old lady. Phone the police and get her locked up . Look on the bright side, if you were in the states with your rv, it might have had real bullets in


----------



## mikejay (Jul 8, 2014)

OMG this is well bad my lad has a £10 bb gun from blackpool its bright blue but made of metal and is that powerful it can fire steel bb's one in the eye and that's it. But before anyone jumps on me the woman was out of order but maybe another van had pissed her off before you got there. I visit the aires quite a lot and every time I have been there are vans parked half on the path draining grey water on the path along that road in front of the houses. some get deck chairs out on the grass next to the mini golf I have seen a self build Iveco with a dog cage on the path with 3 or 4 English bulls in it that has been there week after week (it may go during the week but I have seen it the following weekend in the same spot). I don't know how they get away with it as its 2 hour max with no return so maybe she was a bit pissed as the council set the aires up to stop all this. Here is a video clip from my dash cam of the aires notice the camper right at the beginning of the aires on the main road and path curtains and silverscreens down was there the next day the same now it could have just been parked up I don't know the same as the woman don't know. I have not been since cleveleys was closed but maybe a lot more vans have come down and are parking up on the roads next to peoples  houses.

 [video=youtube;Coz77p_0YF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coz77p_0YF8[/video]

Mike


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 8, 2014)

mikejay said:


> OMG this is well bad my lad has a £10 bb gun from blackpool its bright blue but made of metal and is that powerful it can fire steel bb's one in the eye and that's it. But before anyone jumps on me the woman was out of order but maybe another van had pissed her off before you got there. I visit the aires quite a lot and every time I have been there are vans parked half on the path draining grey water on the path along that road in front of the houses. some get deck chairs out on the grass next to the mini golf I have seen a self build Iveco with a dog cage on the path with 3 or 4 English bulls in it that has been there week after week (it may go during the week but I have seen it the following weekend in the same spot). I don't know how they get away with it as its 2 hour max with no return so maybe she was a bit pissed as the council set the aires up to stop all this. Here is a video clip from my dash cam of the aires notice the camper right at the beginning of the aires on the main road and path curtains and silverscreens down was there the next day the same now it could have just been parked up I don't know the same as the woman don't know. I have not been since cleveleys was closed but maybe a lot more vans have come down and are parking up on the roads next to peoples  houses.
> [video=youtube;Coz77p_0YF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coz77p_0YF8[/video
> 
> Mike



Think I'm missing something here, I can only see a motorhome opposite huge blocks of flats, parked next to high trees blocking any view of the sea anyway.  I hope they prosecute, I would not like any sort of gun stuck in my face, like Sands wouldn't know the difference between a toy and the real thing and like you say a toy could potentially kill fired in the wrong place, she was obviously agitated and if it was loaded could easily go off. Fruit loop she may be, but they can be the most dangerous and unpredictable. Hope the OP is not too unnerved by this.


----------



## 666jw (Jul 8, 2014)

I've just been up to South Promenade. You must be the old American rv parked opposite the residential apartments, right next to the entrance to the official motorhome Parking facility set up for at Salters wharf in St Anne's by the local council for £5 a night. WELL DONE YOU AND FOUR OTHER VANS !!

The bays have recently been altered at the councils expense to now allow vehicles up to TEN METRES.  Before you bleat on about saving money ( about 50p a metre in your case) you can afford the fuel in your big boy can't you ?? The van in front of you is right on the corner of the turning into the car park. You know, the one with the large chain across the two doors. And the one behind you is nice and cosy as well. He doesn't need to mend his blind as he's got a piece of ply wood over it. Problem solved !! Sorry but it just all a bit max and paddy which makes the situation look even worse.

No wonder the locals get upset in these situations. Theres plenty of free parking with no houses opposite, further down the road if that's your thing. Sod it " I've paid my road tax eh so f ck  em " . Not one van in the car park last night. I often wonder how people sleep well on a main road unless they've no choice , but in your case its sorted . You managed to create your own traffic calming measures by taking up most of the road in one direction ! ( and careful not to mount the kerb  ) 

Yes......I was more than happy to talk to you, if I could see movement in your van. There was none as its raining in sunny St Annes so I assume  you were having a lie in as you can stay there as long as you want unlike the 18 hour restriction further along. Now where did I put my BB gun, rant over.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 8, 2014)

Well you are all missing the point - it doesn't matter who what or where anybody was doing anything. In this country a GUN is strictly TABOO. There is no occasion where it is justified. 

All I can see here is that if someone was drowning all you lot would do is describe the water. 


It's not America for gods sake it's England.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 8, 2014)

Still waiting for the update from motorhomelover I would have thought the police would have been back.


----------



## barryd (Jul 8, 2014)

Threatening someone with an air gun is a pretty serious offence.  If I have read these links correctly it can carry up to 10 years imprisonment although I doubt that would be the case here.

Section 16a Firearms Act: Sentencing Manual: Legal Guidance: The Crown Prosecution Service

and

UK Airgun Law


Chances are anyone that daft is known to the police anyway.  CCTV will be the only way I suspect of nicking her as it will be one persons word against another unless there were witnesses.

It beggars belief though that we all sang the praises of Flyde council for creating the Aire and we have been banging on about getting them for as long as I can remember then several vans decide to park outside on the street to save a fiver and rile the already pis$ed of locals.

What planet are some people on?  We dont deserve the councils to sit up and listen if thats what we are going to do.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

Touringtheworld said:


> Well you are all missing the point - it doesn't matter who what or where anybody was doing anything. In this country a GUN is strictly TABOO. There is no occasion where it is justified.
> 
> All I can see here is that if someone was drowning all you lot would do is describe the water.
> 
> ...



2 sides to every coin.

Yes to point a gun at someone one, real or not, loaded or not is a terrible thing. This woman should be taken to task legally. She could have seriously hurt someone or some poor sod in the police could have been called out with his weapon and end up causing riots all over the country because he shot a woman who had been reported as wielding a gun.

Someone should also tackle all those thoughtless sods parking in front of residential properties where there are other facilities nearby. No, I wouldn't park in the aire but I wouldn't park outside someone else's house either, I'd park somewhere where I wouldn't cause upset. Let's face it how many people on here cheer on the councils that provide facilities for us for a reasonable change. The activities of a few are probably making the local council wonder why they bothered.

The woman is giving all people with innocent ownership of BB guns a bad name.
The parked up vans are doing the same for responsible motor homers.


My rant probably isn't over.:mad2:


----------



## runnach (Jul 8, 2014)

Despite the idiots parking and fucking it up for the rest of us going forwards. Parking outside an empty aire is a piss take.

The woman with the BB gun, I suspect was unaware of the consequences she is about to face if it can be proved.

The courts, look very dimly on this sort of thing, bb hand gun or 9 m pistol ( illegal after Dunblane)... both will be treated as a firearm.

A friend of ours ( female ) did time for being in possesion of a tazer and cs gas.. In her own home should anyone naughty arrive at her doorstep.

Serioius business this , be interesting to see what happens

Channa


----------



## 666jw (Jul 8, 2014)

channa said:


> Despite the idiots parking and fucking it up for the rest of us going forwards. Parking outside an empty aire is a piss take.
> 
> The woman with the BB gun, I suspect was unaware of the consequences she is about to face if it can be proved.
> 
> ...



My bet its a kids water pistol, or suchlike. This happened on a Monday night, how many nights has she been staring at motorhomes ?  She probably lives on the ground or lower floors, and has finally snapped. I sympathise with her,  if this is the case. Another parking restriction on the way no doubt, and in this case I agree wholeheartedly  for once.


----------



## maingate (Jul 8, 2014)

I think anyone who parks up in holiday resorts in Summer deserve all they get. It is not an attractive stopover for us, too many people. 

And BTW, I have had guns pointed (and fired) in my direction ...... must have been something I said.


----------



## JoMutch (Jul 8, 2014)

Reading this reminded me of a story from a few years ago, be careful whose van you go knocking on


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

JoMutch said:


> Reading this reminded me of a story from a few years ago, be careful whose van you go knocking on



"With the team's cover blown, the exercise was cancelled. But no official report was made to police to prevent members having to give court evidence. "

Good job, otherwise they probably would have been prosecuted for giving them "a bit of a slap".


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jul 8, 2014)

My only comment with regards to parking along busy town beach fronts is to say that I'm currently parked up about 2 miles away from Morecambe, with the beach 10 foot away, amazing view, not another vehicle in this little unmarked car park. I slept like a log, undisturbed by angry locals or traffic, it would be perfectly acceptable for me to sit outside the van in the sunshine. 

All it took for me to find this place was a quick look at Google earth. And no, I'm not telling you where I am because I don't want to come back to find it full of motorhomes and new legal no parking signs. I arrived last night and will be moving on a teatime after doing a litter sweep. One van for one night on an occasional basis is acceptable to the locals, but having all parking space taken up by motorhomes every weekend would not be accepted, rightly so.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

jimbohorlicks said:


> Where on South promenade were you?
> Its not acceptable to wave a gun in some ones face -how awful for you--had you stayed on this road the previous night or where you just parked up ?
> just trying to determine what caused her to flip -were you parked in front of her house for example? . There is an overnight m/home parking area just behind the cinema on South promenade-used to be £5-6 per night-were you going to go onto to that for the night?
> 
> ...



The parking where indicated is only up to 8 meters in length 
I did try to go there earlier ( but my motor is too long) 
I parked up the night before. Further down  without problem 
I was packed out side no. 123 she lived further down in 127 
She wAs known to
The police  who asked fir me Not to press charged as the family have major issues 
So they were looking at a caution 

I feel sorry fir her husband. As they have four children in a small flat 
I did request that police push to acquire the hand gun  which they agreed they would do 
I moved about 1/2 mile and had a nice night 

It's a shame this happened as I had only stopped for tea with a view of finding a night stop about 10 pm 
When most curtains are closed for the night 
Just bad timing. Wrong place wrong time.


----------



## frontslide (Jul 8, 2014)

whitevanwoman said:


> My only comment with regards to parking along busy town beach fronts is to say that I'm currently parked up about 2 miles away from Morecambe, with the beach 10 foot away, amazing view, not another vehicle in this little unmarked car park. I slept like a log, undisturbed by angry locals or traffic, it would be perfectly acceptable for me to sit outside the van in the sunshine.
> 
> All it took for me to find this place was a quick look at Google earth. And no, I'm not telling you where I am because I don't want to come back to find it full of motorhomes and new legal no parking signs. I arrived last night and will be moving on a teatime after doing a litter sweep. One van for one night on an occasional basis is acceptable to the locals, but having all parking space taken up by motorhomes every weekend would not be accepted, rightly so.


Well spotted


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> 2 sides to every coin.
> 
> Yes to point a gun at someone one, real or not, loaded or not is a terrible thing. This woman should be taken to task legally. She could have seriously hurt someone or some poor sod in the police could have been called out with his weapon and end up causing riots all over the country because he shot a woman who had been reported as wielding a gun.
> 
> ...



Just to make it quite clear. THERE ARE NO ALTERNATIVE PARKING in this area !!!!!!
I have contacted the locals council officer for parking with regards to this matter 
After motor homing for over 15 years and fultiming for over five years 
I think I have enough experience more than many on here

I was Not parked for the night it was only 9 pm  
I stopped at 8 pm for tea / evening meal 
Which I really enjoyed 

I intended to move but saw no reason to explain 
My being there to some irate ignorant woman !!


----------



## mark61 (Jul 8, 2014)

So 127 is place to pull over for a brew then.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

There will always be some one who misses the point of a post 
It's i formation that empowers us 
No point scoring or belittlement of others


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 8, 2014)

Family issues my ...... It was an assault clear and simple. There only has to be the threat to qualify. The Police were merely looking for lower crime figures and an easy time! 
She should be nicked or sectioned.
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought that in the eyes of the law something like that looked like a gun and was used like a gun was treated like a gun. 
Family issues?? Pathetic.


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Family issues my ...... It was an assault clear and simple. There only has to be the threat to qualify. The Police were merely looking for lower crime figures and an easy time!
> She should be nicked or sectioned.
> John



Its a very nice area to live for someone with all these issues I feel sorry for them.:mad2:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> Just to make it quite clear. THERE ARE NO ALTERNATIVE PARKING in this area !!!!!!
> I have contacted the locals council officer for parking with regards to this matter
> After motor homing for over 15 years and fultiming for over five years
> I think I have enough experience more than many on here
> ...



Apologies for presuming that you were there for the night. 
In my case I would already have been tucked up in bed by 9.30pm.
Is there really nowhere else to park up for tea within miles?


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Apologies for presuming that you wee there for the night.
> In my case I would already have been tucked up in bed by 9.30pm.
> Is there really nowhere else to park up for tea within miles?



Yeah I can drive 300 miles on a tank of fuel 
I should be able as should we all. To park on any road where we are not causing an obstruction to the Fred flow of other traffic 

There were many places to stop along thus road. 
No restrictions at all 
I was Not causing any obstruction 
and with in my or our rights to park or stop for any period if time 

We all try to use common sense  or I would hope we do


----------



## Sand55 (Jul 8, 2014)

May I add, that I have enjoyed parking somewhere along that long road.
I have parked up regularly, with my family in some 30 years. That was in a car.
Many many people do the same. We may not have parked outside no 127 or there abouts, but somewhere along that road, I am sure I have. 
If it is the same road that has the boating lake on it, I definitely have.

More recently hubby and I have parked near the boating lake in our motorhome.
We have had a brew, and locally bought fish and chips.
A couple in a car parked behind us did exactly the same, but sat on a bench to eat theirs.

Surely if parking is allowed, then being in a motorhome, or car, should not make a difference, except, the motorhome is way more expensive than most cars ?

Some people were sat on their own folding chairs on the grass. I thought about doing that also, why not ?

Any car can pull up on the road, at any time and the occupants may want to have refreshments. Everyone doesn't eat at the same time, and why should they ?

Why do people think it wrong for a motorhome to pull over to have refreshments in the same place ?

I know I shall continue to park near the boating lake, just as others do, and enjoy the view. I will also enjoy some food if I wish, or as I do at times, enjoy an ice cream bought from the kiosk.

Surely someone having a bad day should not be allowed to then confront me with a weapon !

I am really worried now.


----------



## barryd (Jul 8, 2014)

Sand55 said:


> May I add, that I have enjoyed parking somewhere along that long road.
> I have parked up regularly, with my family in some 30 years. That was in a car.
> Many many people do the same. We may not have parked outside no 127 or there abouts, but somewhere along that road, I am sure I have.
> If it is the same road that has the boating lake on it, I definitely have.
> ...



I dont think there is any need to worry.  As I suspected the woman is known to the police and probably just a harmless local nutter.  I agree it doesnt make it right and at the least they should take the gun off her.

As for parking on the roadside I think like a lot of discussions on forums its easy to make assumptions and the facts are not always clear.  It just read to me like there were several (not just one) motorhomes overnighting just outside the Aire that had been provided in an area where some of the locals have made it clear they dont want us there.   Fair enough if your stopping to have Fish n Chips and there are no restrictions.  It was the possibility that several were stopping the night there that I think most including myself objected to.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sand55 said:


> May I add, that I have enjoyed parking somewhere along that long road.
> I have parked up regularly, with my family in some 30 years. That was in a car.
> Many many people do the same. We may not have parked outside no 127 or there abouts, but somewhere along that road, I am sure I have.
> If it is the same road that has the boating lake on it, I definitely have.
> ...



Do not over worry Sandra. Both you and chris will be fine
I have am sure this woman and her husband know just how close she came to being charged on a firearms issue 

As I posted earlier 
Wrong place wrong time 
I was just unlucky  that's all 
Or to look on it another way very very lucky 
It was only as serious as it was. As it could have been far far worse 

Information is knowledge , knowledge is power 
At lease all who read this. Now know to avoid the short stretch of road  around this one address 

Ps was nice seeing you both at the southport meet. Well done fir all your hard works 
Ian


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jul 8, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> The parking where indicated is only up to 8 meters in length
> I did try to go there earlier ( but my motor is too long)
> I parked up the night before. Further down  without problem
> I was packed out side no. 123 she lived further down in 127
> ...




Sorry you had the issues with  the woman
I have parked along that road where it was free parking until the Aire was open for m/homes, for the evening-last year it was an additional cost to park there in the day time as you basically took up 2 car spaces-but that has all changed now-but not big enough as you say for an RV.

I hope you enjoy the rest of your stay in the area-this experience aside


----------



## Sand55 (Jul 8, 2014)

Barryd, I wasn't complaining about anyone on here, at all, yourself included.
What was meant by my saying that I park there and will continue to park there, was aimed at the general public, not liking motorhomes parked up in the day/evening time, and saying that it is just the same as others not in a motorhome.
I will certainly stay away from 127, lol.


----------



## rockape (Jul 8, 2014)

I think she may have misinterperated what her old man said when he said" Shoot up the town and get me some fags"   Cock ,hook and look.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 8, 2014)

Just in case anyone following this thread is wondering about the length restrictions in the St Anne's Aire - the extra long bays are for up to 8m vehicles; the notice says that the Aire allows vehicles up to 10m and you can use (it's expected that you will, I guess) more than one "car" bay and pay only a single charge.
We spent last Fri night (arriving at 9.30pm until 10am the following morning) for £5 - us plus one other motorhome overnighting. Returned Sat afternoon and paid the 1 day charge of £8 (sign says you can stay from 9am to 10am the following day) - 9 'homes stayed Sat night. 
And, yes, there were a couple of motorhomes parked on the main road in the "residential" area on both nights, and some parked much further out after the houses end.
I'm not going to pass judgement on those who choose to overnight on the road but our thoughts were that it was unpleasant (we sat for half an hour whilst killing time and even small cars passing caused buffeting), and, if the council are prepared to provide a space where we're actually wanted I'm happy to pay for the privilige (I believe the original plans were to provide water and "dirty" waste disposal facilities -perhaps that will happen if the use of the Aire can justify it).
N.B. The public toilets next to the soldier statue require a 20p piece for entry.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jul 8, 2014)

Let is all take a step backwards and take stock of what this post is all about 

INFORMATION !!!! ONLY!!! 

If your in the area be aware of the past situations 
Stay clear of 123-127 south parade 

Enjoy the area. 
The majority if people 
The ice cream tea shops 
The sun shine 
The time by the sea in a wonderful place 

No need to pick the bones of who said what or any thing else with in this post !!!

Happy days .....EVERY DAY !


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 8, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> Let is all take a step backwards and take stock of what this post is all about
> 
> INFORMATION !!!! ONLY!!!
> 
> ...



Yep, you're correct - the thread is about the gun event - I'd have been disturbed if it had happened to me and would have wanted to warn others - thank you for doing so.


----------

